# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Safe mode/System restore.

## Kuriozi

Pershendetje! kam te instaluar Win XP pro SP2 dhe kam nje problem. kur dua ti bej restore kompjuterit e fillon procesin ben restart dhe pastaj nxjerr nje mesazh ku thote se ndryshimet nuk u bene. si zgjidhet ky problem nqs ka zgjidhje sigurisht. 
Faleminderit te gjitheve!!

----------


## benseven11

Kjo te ndodh pasi ke pikat e restaurimit te windowsit te korruptuara.Pika e restaurimit jane data kalendari dhe gjendja e windowsit per ato data kalendarike.Aty ruhet gjithe konfiguracioni dhe gjithe skedaret esenciale te windowsit qe e bejne kompjuterin te punoje  edhe pas difekteve te renda,pastrimit te virusave spiuneve etj.Te duhet te fshish pikat e restaurimit te korruptuara.Klikohet ne start/run.Ketu fut  sysdm.cpl klikohet ok.Te figura qe do dale klik ne butonin Sistem restore.Do dale nje figure si kjo me poshte:

----------


## benseven11

Te figura e postit te meparshem,zhvendose shenjusin me miun nga pozicioni djathtas Max ne ekstremin majtas Min.Klikohet me miun te katrori i bardhe perpara
"Fik sistem restore"(turn off).katrori do marre shenjen e V-se.Klikohet poshte ne butonin apliko dhe ok.Ky ndryshim aplikohet per driverin C. Sigurohu qe  pas ndryshimeve figura ne kompjuterin tend te jete si kjo ketu:

----------


## benseven11

Pasi ke bere ndryshimet e fik kompjuterin dhe e ndez.Duhet te besh pastrim kompjuterit dhe sigurohesh qe kompjuteri nuk ka probleme virusesh,spyware,dhe eshte i paster.Cinstalo ndonje program qe nuk puno mire ,eshte me difekte.Te duhet te krijosh nje pike restaurimi te windowsit te re.Windows XP  automatikisht cdo 24 ore krijon vete nje pike restaurimi.Megjithate provoje ta krijosh vete nje pike restaurimi.Ne fillim kontrollo qe servisi i sistem restore eshte aktiv dhe ne status starti automatik.Klikohet ne start/run.ketu futet services.msc.Klik ok dhe ne figuren e serviseve,shiko per"sistem restore serviset"nen kollonen Start up duhet jete automatik.Kliko 2 here te rreshti i servisit dhe e ndryshon.Ne qofte se eshte manual ose i caktivizuar,e kthen tek ''Start up type'' ne automatik.Pastaj e mbyll.Behen ndryshimet ne figuren e dyte duke e ndryshur figuren dhe bere si figura e pare.Kjo do aktivizoje windowsin dhe e ben te afte te krijoje pike restaurimi.Klikohet ne start/run.ketu futet ekzakt c:\windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe  Do hapet figura e aplikacionit qe do te ndihmoje ne krijimin e 
e nje pike restaurimi.Klik ne rrethin krijo nje pike restaurimi.Klikohet next.Te pershkrimi fut daten kalendarike te sotme.Vazhdon me instruksionet deri sa e perfundon.

----------


## Kuriozi

FALEMINDERIT per ndihmen! veprova si me udhezuat dhe gjithcka ok.

thnx

----------


## besart halimi

Desha të di nëse system restore ka rol negativ tek kompjuterët.
Çfarë mendoni për system restore?
Deri sa herë mund t'i bëni kompjuterit një system restore?

----------


## benseven11

Anet negative te sistem restore.
1.Ze shume hapesire ne disk rreth 12% te totalit te hapesires.Ne nje hard drajv 160 gb,sistem restore ze rreth 19 gb hapesire disku.
2.Nuk eshte perfekt.Sistem restore nuk rikthen gjithshka.
3.Ne sistem restore mund te kete pika restaurimi te pista qe do te thote sisteme windowsi ne data kalendarike te meparshme qe mbartin viruse/trojane.
Nqs ben sistem restore,rikthehen viruset dhe trojanet.Kjo tregon qe procedura e pastrimit te kompjuterit me pare nuk eshte bere mire.
4.Nuk ka shume opsione,per te bere ndryshime dhe bere nje restaurim te sistemit sic e do vete.
5.Ngadalson kompjuterin,nqs ka shume pika restaurimi aktive.(data kalendari me numra te trashe).
6.Behet pengese per heqjen e viruseve/trojaneve,infeksioneve ne sistem32.
7.Ben anullim te konfiguracioneve te mira  ndryshimeve pozitive ne kompjuter,instalim programesh te mira.

----------


## Albanian^Boy

Kur provoj te bej pc System Restore, do me then te kthej disa dit ose muaj mbas, nuk mund ta bej. Ja edhe fotoja. Faleminderit nese mund te me ndihmoni.

----------


## edspace

Imazhi më lart nuk tregon ndonjë problem. Në tekstin me ngjyrë të kuqe të njofton që duhet të ruash dokumentet që ke hapur sepse procesi i restaurimit duhet të shuajë dhe të ndezë Windows-in. Pra, ruaj ndonjë dokument që ke hapur dhe shtyp butonin next për të vazhduar më tej.

----------


## Albanian^Boy

> Imazhi më lart nuk tregon ndonjë problem. Në tekstin me ngjyrë të kuqe të njofton që duhet të ruash dokumentet që ke hapur sepse procesi i restaurimit duhet të shuajë dhe të ndezë Windows-in. Pra, ruaj ndonjë dokument që ke hapur dhe shtyp butonin next për të vazhduar më tej.


PO mir pra e bej restore pc-n edhe gjithcka si ka qen me par nuk ndryshon.Kur thot qe te klikoj te Next Klikoj edhe bohet restart por nuk ndryshohet asgje gjithca si ka qen me para..  :i ngrysur:

----------


## edspace

System Restore në Windows XP restauron vetëm skedarët e rëndësishëm të Windows-it -- ato që gjenden në dosjen c:\windows, drejtuesit, programet e instaluar, si dhe konfigurime të tjerë të Windows. Dokumentet që ke krijuar apo fshirë nuk restaurohen. Nëse ke fshirë një skedar të rëndësishëm të Windows, atëherë System Restore do e kthejë atë mbrapsh, por nëse fshin një dokument që ke krijuar ti vetë, System Restore nuk e kthen mbrapsh. 

Nuk e di arsyen pse e ke restauruar Windows, por ndryshimet që mund të shikosh pas restaurimit janë:
Nëse është fshirë ndonjë skedar i rëndësishëm i Windows ai skedar do kthehet mbrapsht.Drejtuesit e pajisjeve mund të jenë zëvendësuar me versione më të hershme.Programet që ke instaluar pas datës së restaurimit mund të jenë çinstaluar. Skedarët mund të jenë akoma tek dosja c:\Program Files, por nuk do figurojnë si të instaluar në panelin e kontrollit.Nëse kompjuteri është infektuar me reklama pas datës së restaurimit, ato reklama mund të jenë paaftësuar.Nëse ke instaluar ndonjë pajisje të re pas datës së restaurimit, mund të duhet ta instalosh prapë nga e para.

----------


## dardanii

Provo njeher ket menyr :
Kliko me tastin e djatht te miut mbi nje hapsir  te lir aty tek shiriti START  zgjedh Properties , pastaj Start Menu , nga Classic Start menu zgjidh START MENU , shtyp Apply , dhe OK 
Pasi te kesh provuar ket menyr na  trego se a te figuron  Log Off.

----------


## Albanian^Boy

flm shoku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NORTONI

Nuk jam profesionist ne fushen e kompjuterave madje tani jam futur ne boten e tyre.A mund te me thoni se cfare eshte safe mode dhe si mund te futesh ne te?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Safe mode eshte gjendja ne te cilen windowsi ngarkohet pa disa drivera si ze grafik e shum te tjera , me qellim qe te besh ndonji riparim nese nmuk te hapet windowsi ne normal mode!

----------


## NORTONI

Dakord po si mund te futem ne safe mode?

----------


## master2006

Mendoj se menyra ma e lehte per te startuar ne safe mode eshte kjo: sapo ta dhezesh pc, menjeher kliko panderprere tastin F5 (para se te startoj windows-i), mandej ne ekran shfaqen disa opcione ku te pyet se si deshiron te startoj windows-i, dhe ti zgjedh te paren, pra e para eshte SAFE MODE.

----------


## NORTONI

faleminderit

----------


## Olsir

Sapo i bera kompjuterit kthim mbrapa (System Restore) . Pasi u hap pc ne gjendjen normale, ne desktop kisha te ruajtur disa materiale te punuara ne Excel. Po tani pasi kryeva system restor se di pse me nxjer kete mesazh.



A ka ndonje menyr sesi mund ti hap perseri kto matreriale?

----------


## driniluka

Une rastin tend do ti beja nje kopje atyr qe ke punuar edhe asja ikones do ti jepja OK edhe nese hapje mire nese jo atehere do kontrolloja at dosjet e kopjuara ne nje PC tjeter. Me shume nuk e di te te ndihmoje pavarsish se ka bere Excel me shume se 6 muaj por nuk ishte as ne shqip edhe as ne anglish edhe keshtu nuk e di se car thote tabela.

----------

